# Yarn Snobbery?



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm enjoying a thread about whether people prefer to knit or crochet. I do both, having taught myself in the 70's when I was in my 20's. I only learned how to knit in 2011 & asked someone who knitted continental to teach me. I figured holding my yarn like I did for crochet would be easier for me to learn.
My question is: why are some people snobs about which technique they use? Friends were talking about a yarn store they went in where a customer asked about yarn for a crochet project. The clerk (owner?) replied snottily that her yarns were only for KNITTING projects & proceeded to ignore that (now turned-off) customer. Of course she left, as did my friends because most of them do both techniques & were angry at her attitude. One of those same friends told us of a group she tried to join that seemed to offer what she wanted-friends to do yarnie things with. When she pulled out her crochet project, the 'in crowd' turned away, moved from her table, & ignored her for the rest of the short time she stayed. She's so glad to find our group because both K & C go on at each meeting. The shunning group is no longer in existence, btw.
I just have a really hard time understanding why people act like this. Any ideas?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Because some people are weird.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

martina said:


> Because some people are weird.


As good an answer as any I've come up with.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Immaturity!?


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

jealousy


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Good question. I also do both. Learned to crochet many years ago first. And if you look in the dept. stores right now, crochet sweaters and light cardigans are very in this summer. I like doing both. Just depends on what I may want to make. Every talent has a lot to offer..


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow, that must of been a real snobby collection of peeps! Some folks believe their way is the only way!


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

No idea why people do this, no. In my 'knitting ' group we have one person who always crochets, the rest of us mainly knit but crochet sometimes. Can't think why you would want to have nothing to do with someone who just uses a different number of needles.....


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I've never understood why people act that way, and I also knit and crochet but I find crocheting more challenging for me. So the last thing I am going to do is look down on crocheters. Crochet on, ladies, and I'll keep practicing. Oh, and the Snobs at the LYS and meeting, they aren't worthy to pick up your dropped skein of yarn.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Conchalea said:


> I'm enjoying a thread about whether people prefer to knit or crochet. I do both, having taught myself in the 70's when I was in my 20's. I only learned how to knit in 2011 & asked someone who knitted continental to teach me. I figured holding my yarn like I did for crochet would be easier for me to learn.
> My question is: why are some people snobs about which technique they use? Friends were talking about a yarn store they went in where a customer asked about yarn for a crochet project. The clerk (owner?) replied snottily that her yarns were only for KNITTING projects & proceeded to ignore that (now turned-off) customer. Of course she left, as did my friends because most of them do both techniques & were angry at her attitude. One of those same friends told us of a group she tried to join that seemed to offer what she wanted-friends to do yarnie things with. When she pulled out her crochet project, the 'in crowd' turned away, moved from her table, & ignored her for the rest of the short time she stayed. She's so glad to find our group because both K & C go on at each meeting. The shunning group is no longer in existence, btw.
> I just have a really hard time understanding why people act like this. Any ideas?


Some people are just ignorant! Hard to believe adults would act that way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Because some people are weird.


That is a nicer way of putting it than what I was thinking . The knitting group ( that's what it's called ) I go to has ladies who do anything from knitting , crochet , quilting to sewing and we all admire each other's work


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Maybe she is afraid to let everyone know she does not know how to crochet.....


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

This makes me feel better about avoiding yarn stores.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> That is a nicer way of putting it than what I was thinking . The knitting group ( that's what it's called ) I go to has ladies who do anything from knitting , crochet , quilting to sewing and we all admire each other's work


Our group also has had people who tat & others who do cross stitch at our gatherings in the local library. We've had kids, both girl & boy, join us, too. I'm fortunate to have found a group of people who are interested in all types of hand work. Many of us also sew, although we don't bring that to meetings. No snobbery in this group. People always come up to talk & ask about the things we're doing. Several new members have joined us, plus some who wanted to learn a new craft. All are welcome.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> Maybe she is afraid to let everyone know she does not know how to crochet.....


Quite possible!


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Bad manners & a feeling of the superiority of their own interests.
In other words, rude snobs.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

dialfred said:


> Bad manners & a feeling of the superiority of their own interests.
> In other words, rude snobs.


True


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm shocked that people could act like that. I've been to Newbury Yarns at 2 Milk Street in Boston, and Mind's Eye Yarns in Cambridge, Massachusetts. I didn't ever detect snobbiness. I both knit and crochet. I took a sweater class this winter (it started on September 9th, 2015, at Newbury Yarns) and I knit my first sweater. It was a cardigan, and my mom sewed all the buttons. I didn't feel like doing it, and she's 79, and needs stuff to do, so it was a win-win.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know what it is about yarn store people. I have had more than one poor experience in them.
Away back in the 1960's we were on a road trip to California (camping). We were on a tight budget back them and I had knitted a two piece outfit and was wearing it the day we spent in San Francisco. I walked into a yarn shop and the woman in charge eyed me up and down and said, "Nice outfit. Pity you didn't use better yarn." I walked right out again.
Where I live there is yarn shop owned by a woman who has an unfortunate personality.
But she does have nice help. If the owner is the only one in the store, I don't go in. In fact, I don't go in at all if I can help it. The last time I was in was a couple of years ago and I had a gift certificate.
Since then I have made all my yarn purchases online.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Conchalea said:


> Quite possible!


I hope when the other ladies left the store they let the assistant/owner know why they were probably losing some sales. Why on earth would you drive away possible customers. There is no excuse for rudeness. I would have made a comment before leaving without buying anything.


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

Conchalea said:


> I just have a really hard time understanding why people act like this. Any ideas?


 For the same reason the followers of some religions shun anyone who doesn't belong, the same reason some clubs look down on the members of other clubs. It's the "us versus them" syndrome, the in crowd versus the out crowd. Insecure people seem to need someone to look down on. But as you pointed out, the group that acted that way is out of existence now.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

LizR said:


> I hope when the other ladies left the store they let the assistant/owner know why they were probably losing some sales. Why on earth would you drive away possible customers. There is no excuse for rudeness. I think I would have made a comment before leaving.


I don't know if they commented but, like you, I certainly would have.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

Conchalea said:


> Friends were talking about a yarn store they went in where a customer asked about yarn for a crochet project. The clerk (owner?) replied snottily that her yarns were only for KNITTING projects & proceeded to ignore that (now turned-off) customer.


Stupid clerk, crocheting uses MORE of the product you are selling than knitting does.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Cimmanon said:


> Stupid clerk, crocheting uses MORE of the product you are selling than knitting does.


Never was a truer word spoken. It was a know nothing closed minded person. Wonder if that store is still open?


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Weird, rude, falsely superior in order to feel less insecure, nasty. You can't fix 'em & for Heaven's sake, don't join THAT club.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

LizR said:


> Never was a truer word spoken. It was a know nothing closed minded person. Wonder if that store is still open?


I don't know which store this was so I don't know if it's still open. The group of friends who experienced this numbered 4-6 (I can't recall which) & they always buy a lot of yarn so this store lost out on a big sale.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> Maybe she is afraid to let everyone know she does not know how to crochet.....


Ahhh! This has a real ring of truth! By the way, apparently there is no machine that can duplicate hand crochet. Here's the link http://www.crochetconcupiscence.com/2011/06/is-there-such-a-thing-as-a-crochet-machine/ Maybe next time you can enlighten the bozos that think knitting is the only legitimate yarn work. I knit and crochet and find there are applications where one is better than the other, but both are great.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

At the risk of being jumped on--I've found that many of the LYSs seem to be snobbish. I realize that it is not a particularly profitable venture, but as a long time knitter, I still feel unwelcome from the time I walk in until I leave. I don't hang out and don't take classes, so maybe that is the problem (for them). I don't have a large 'stash' and know what I'm looking for when I go into any store. Having only basic crochet abilities, I salute those who do crochet.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

martina said:


> Because some people are weird.


That just about sums it up. No real answers for why some people behave as they do, so the word weird kind of covers it.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Conchalea said:


> I'm enjoying a thread about whether people prefer to knit or crochet. I do both, having taught myself in the 70's when I was in my 20's. I only learned how to knit in 2011 & asked someone who knitted continental to teach me. I figured holding my yarn like I did for crochet would be easier for me to learn.
> My question is: why are some people snobs about which technique they use? Friends were talking about a yarn store they went in where a customer asked about yarn for a crochet project. The clerk (owner?) replied snottily that her yarns were only for KNITTING projects & proceeded to ignore that (now turned-off) customer. Of course she left, as did my friends because most of them do both techniques & were angry at her attitude. One of those same friends told us of a group she tried to join that seemed to offer what she wanted-friends to do yarnie things with. When she pulled out her crochet project, the 'in crowd' turned away, moved from her table, & ignored her for the rest of the short time she stayed. She's so glad to find our group because both K & C go on at each meeting. The shunning group is no longer in existence, btw.
> I just have a really hard time understanding why people act like this. Any ideas?


When the clerk (owner) made that statement, I would have said, "You mean I can purchase this yarn for my knitting projects but not for my crochet projects." OR "So I can buy yarn here for my knitting projects but will have to go to your competitor for my crochet projects."


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Evie RM said:


> When the clerk (owner) made that statement, I would have said, "You mean I can purchase this yarn for my knitting projects but not for my crochet projects." OR "So I can buy yarn here for my knitting projects but will have to go to your competitor for my crochet projects."


Well said.

:sm24:


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

My LYS (local shop owner) is like that and I never understood it. She was quite rude to a customer who asked for crocheting supplies. "I don't stock any." Not so much what she said but how she said it. I'm sure she lost a potential customer that day. Crocheters need yarn, don't they? And I'm told it takes more yarn to crochet than to knit. So a customer who crochets would buy more.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Some people need to put others down to feel themselves raised up. They have to shut others out to feel themselves in the "inner circle." What a sad life, to feel so insecure and inadequate that you have to steal self-worth from others.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

jmcret05 said:


> At the risk of being jumped on--I've found that many of the LYSs seem to be snobbish. I realize that it is not a particularly profitable venture, but as a long time knitter, I still feel unwelcome from the time I walk in until I leave. I don't hang out and don't take classes, so maybe that is the problem (for them). I don't have a large 'stash' and know what I'm looking for when I go into any store. Having only basic crochet abilities, I salute those who do crochet.


I peeked at your profile to see if we live in the same area (we don't) because you described my LYS! I hung out there, took several classes, and bought lots of yarn. And I still felt about as welcome as a stomach virus!

On my final visit to the shop (four years ago) I talked with the owner privately and told her why she was losing a good customer. She admitted that certain regulars didn't welcome newcomers and that I was probably overreacting. But I was through trying to fit into a group that so obviously didn't want me.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

martina said:


> Because some people are weird.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Conchalea said:


> I'm enjoying a thread about whether people prefer to knit or crochet. I do both, having taught myself in the 70's when I was in my 20's. I only learned how to knit in 2011 & asked someone who knitted continental to teach me. I figured holding my yarn like I did for crochet would be easier for me to learn.
> My question is: why are some people snobs about which technique they use? Friends were talking about a yarn store they went in where a customer asked about yarn for a crochet project. The clerk (owner?) replied snottily that her yarns were only for KNITTING projects & proceeded to ignore that (now turned-off) customer. Of course she left, as did my friends because most of them do both techniques & were angry at her attitude. One of those same friends told us of a group she tried to join that seemed to offer what she wanted-friends to do yarnie things with. When she pulled out her crochet project, the 'in crowd' turned away, moved from her table, & ignored her for the rest of the short time she stayed. She's so glad to find our group because both K & C go on at each meeting. The shunning group is no longer in existence, btw.
> I just have a really hard time understanding why people act like this. Any ideas?


This may clue us in as to why so many LYS's are going out of business. I know how to do both, but pretty much never mention the word crochet when I'm in one of those exclusive shops, which is rarely.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Conchalea said:


> I'm enjoying a thread about whether people prefer to knit or crochet. I do both, having taught myself in the 70's when I was in my 20's. I only learned how to knit in 2011 & asked someone who knitted continental to teach me. I figured holding my yarn like I did for crochet would be easier for me to learn.
> My question is: why are some people snobs about which technique they use? Friends were talking about a yarn store they went in where a customer asked about yarn for a crochet project. The clerk (owner?) replied snottily that her yarns were only for KNITTING projects & proceeded to ignore that (now turned-off) customer. Of course she left, as did my friends because most of them do both techniques & were angry at her attitude. One of those same friends told us of a group she tried to join that seemed to offer what she wanted-friends to do yarnie things with. When she pulled out her crochet project, the 'in crowd' turned away, moved from her table, & ignored her for the rest of the short time she stayed. She's so glad to find our group because both K & C go on at each meeting. The shunning group is no longer in existence, btw.
> I just have a really hard time understanding why people act like this. Any ideas?


How bizarre.

This may be on the list of reasons yarn shops go out of business.

If I owned a business... yarn, hobby, craft, sewing machine, dress shop, candy store, or condom shop... and a customer wanted to purchase a product, I would sell it to them and thank them for their patronage.

Even if the item was unavailable at the moment, I would make every effort to special order the item if humanly possible. Why would any yarn store merchant care about the technique anyone uses ?

Good customer service leads to repeat business, not only from that customer, but all of their friends and relatives are potential clients.

Sometimes I wonder if some storefront businesses are only a front to launder money.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> When the clerk (owner) made that statement, I would have said, "You mean I can purchase this yarn for my knitting projects but not for my crochet projects." OR "So I can buy yarn here for my knitting projects but will have to go to your competitor for my crochet projects."


Good one-then add "I might as well buy ALL my yarn from your competitor!" That's about all that could improve your suggestion.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks to all of you who responded. It has been interesting to read your suggestions, as well as the stories of snobs in some shops. I appreciate all of you taking the time to think about this and answer my question.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

If the shop owner keeps up with that attitude; she will not have a business. I don't think I would shop at that store. It should not matter what craft one does or what style or technique you use. If whatever payment you use clears. I don't see the issue. Maybe it is jealousy.
Moonieboy


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Lol, I cannot even begin to understand why people are like that, but I have ran into it also. I am a " take it along with me" person, if I know in advance I am going to have to wait for a goodly while. People will sometimes admire whatever project I am currently working on then preface it with " Oh, I crochet, never could learn to knit, it's just too hard ." , or if I am crocheting, they say the same exact thing about crocheting!!!


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

I guess even knitters can be not so nice people. I bet it shows in their work! I knew someone that fell into both of those categories and truthfully I wouldn't this person a "knitter" 'cause the not nice personality showed in the work when I last saw it.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

This reminds me of something that happened to me in the 1970's in Miami. I was 20 at the time and had been knitting and crocheting for over a dozen years. I was in my LYS at least once a week and had gotten acquainted with the owner. She had seen my work and asked me to join a knitting clinic the shop offered twice a week. The other instructors were all over 60 and would not even speak to me. The woman sitting next to me was giving terrible assistance, telling people that they needed to rip out days of their work and start over for a tiny fixable mistake. I kept my mouth shut but felt so bad about it that I quit after two weeks.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

How sad that people behave like this.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Conchalea said:


> ... *why people act like this*. Any ideas?


Sheer stupidity? Ignorance? A feeling of superiority?

There was a yarn shop owner - the nearest LYS - who never got a penny from me just because of such an attitude. Didn't want to even tell me where in the shop she had acrylic yarn! Didn't want to help me with a question about afghan stitch; she had afghan hooks for sale, so - presumably - knew _something_ about their use. I kept giving her second choices to make a good impression on me. I guess I didn't look like a proper knitter. Bicycling garb in summer and sweats in winter, as opposed to the fancily dressed women I saw in her shop. It didn't matter if I showed up with a knitting, crochet, or afghan stitch project. She didn't give the 'cold shoulder'; she froze one to the bone! I thought maybe she just didn't like 'foreigners'; I'm an American-Canadian, and my first language is English, not French, but I do speak French well. However, since I've met other knitters here, I've learned that they all got the same impression from her. I don't know anyone who ever got a good impression of her. After my fifth or sixth visit - over a twenty-year period, I gave up. I hear she's dead and the new management is vastly improved, but I haven't been back. Yet. I suppose I should give it another try.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Sheer stupidity? Ignorance? A feeling of superiority?
> 
> There was a yarn shop owner - the nearest LYS - who never got a penny from me just because of such an attitude. Didn't want to even tell me where in the shop she had acrylic yarn! Didn't want to help me with a question about afghan stitch; she had afghan hooks for sale, so - presumably - knew _something_ about their use. I kept giving her second choices to make a good impression on me. I guess I didn't look like a proper knitter. Bicycling garb in summer and sweats in winter, as opposed to the fancily dressed women I saw in her shop. It didn't matter if I showed up with a knitting, crochet, or afghan stitch project. She didn't give the 'cold shoulder'; she froze one to the bone! I thought maybe she just didn't like 'foreigners'; I'm an American-Canadian, and my first language is English, not French, but I do speak French well. However, since I've met other knitters here, I've learned that they all got the same impression from her. I don't know anyone who ever got a good impression of her. After my fifth or sixth visit - over a twenty-year period, I gave up. I hear she's dead and the new management is vastly improved, but I haven't been back. Yet. I suppose I should give it another try.


I'm sorry she died. Great to hear the service has improved.

It is unlikely 'post hoc ergo propter hoc' applies in this situation. Sometimes my mind is just that demented. :sm01:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dangrktty said:


> ... Sometimes I wonder if some storefront businesses are only a front to launder money.


I've wondered that myself, but wouldn't there need to be some activity - people coming and going - for that? And - to avoid suspicion - those people would need to be mostly women.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> Some people need to put others down to feel themselves raised up. They have to shut others out to feel themselves in the "inner circle." What a sad life, to feel so insecure and inadequate that you have to steal self-worth from others.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Some people need reassurance that choices they have made are the right ones. If someone is doing something differently, they are scared that they may have made the wrong decisions, especially if others are making useful and beautiful objects by other means. You often find this when people are discussing which needles or yarn to use, or whether to use a knitting machine. Their own way is the best, otherwise they must be wrong, and the thought of that lowers their own self-esteem.


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've wondered that myself, but wouldn't there need to be some activity - people coming and going - for that? And - to avoid suspicion - those people would need to be mostly women.


Women have been known to engage in all sorts of activities. It would require very little effort to move narcotics, meth, prescription drugs, counterfeit money and almost any contraband in a purse, in a shopping bag with the store label, transporting the bling inside the skeins. I worked in retail, people will do almost anything.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I have seen many items here on KP in both knit and crochet that are equally lovely. Knitting is easier on my hands as I have aged. My technique of crocheting hurts my finger (over time) as the needle brushes against it when I pick up my yarn. I could adapt my style of crocheting, but I enjoy knitting more for other reasons also. There will always be snobbery among people who, IMO, don't have better manners. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Knitting in the Rockys (Aug 17, 2015)

fergablu2 said:


> This makes me feel better about avoiding yarn stores.


Why avoid yarn shops? Not all shops, or even a very large percentage of them have this attitude, I've certainly not encountered any. There are amazing shops that cater to all fiber arts, including spinning and weaving. Don't you think it's a bit unfair to judge all on the behavior of one?


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

What a way to run a business :sm14:


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

My LYS owner is awesome. Friendly and helpful to all. She is a bit of a yarn snob, and carries only higher end yarns, but she has offered at least one crochet class, and does have crochet patterns for sale. The women who go to the knitting nights there are the real snobs, IMHO.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Conchalea said:


> I'm enjoying a thread about whether people prefer to knit or crochet. I do both, having taught myself in the 70's when I was in my 20's. I only learned how to knit in 2011 & asked someone who knitted continental to teach me. I figured holding my yarn like I did for crochet would be easier for me to learn.
> My question is: why are some people snobs about which technique they use? ...


Small minds? Nothing else to fill them with?


----------



## Sallywilms (Aug 12, 2013)

Snobbery is everywhere, unfortunately. I bought a Bernina sewing machine at a church rummage sale for $25. several years ago. It did not have a power cord, and I found a sewing store in Lake Mary, FL that carried Bernina machines. I looked forward to getting the machine working, and the store was lovely.
They made me feel so unwelcome and stupid and cheap that I removed myself and this machine from their premises as quickly as possible and have never been back. They sneered at the machine, they really did, and that was embarassing to me. And uncalled for.
I was happy to find that they were not the only store in central Florida that carried Berninas (joke) and found a store in Winter Park that was willing to get the machine working. 
I just don't understand the mind set that sneers at customers.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

martina said:


> Because some people are weird.


 :sm24:


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I don't understand the snob thing. One thing is no different than the other. I too do both but prefer to knit. People can be so strange some times. Makes me laugh which I probably would have done as I was walking out the door.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Irish knitter said:


> Maybe she is afraid to let everyone know she does not know how to crochet.....


That was my thought. After many attempts, I finally learned how to crochet last fall and proudly told someone I know who always gives me the impression of being a snob. She told me that she could never figure out crochet, she could never get the tension right and now she was going to come to me when she needed crocheted edging on her knitted projects!


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

My LYS welcomes everyone. She (the owner) made it a point to learn about crochet so that she could be of help to all customers. Maybe that is why we love visiting the shop and buy all of our yarn there.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

I am in an awesome knitting group. We knit and we crochet and we welcome anyone. I have never been told that the yarn was just for knitting. That is ridiculous. I have been in yarn shops where I have been totally ignored and felt uncomfortable. Then again I have been in shops where the salespeople have been gracious and helpful. Guess it all depends. I have a feeling she said the yarn was only for knitting because she cannot crochet and couldn't answer your question.


----------



## averal (Dec 6, 2011)

There's nowt as queer as folk !!!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I can knit and crochet but prefer knitting. I can't even imagine the kind of behavior you have described...it's just rude.


----------



## DragonMommie (Mar 21, 2012)

I've met and known yarn snobs, too. I also do both and love the versatility of that. Often I change projects when my hands start hurting. I think the problem is ego, pride. As for the yarn store owners, you'd think that they'd welcome crocheters because we need a lot more yarn to complete a project. Maybe crocheters bring to light that LYS yarn is sold in painfully low yardage quantities but the cost is way out there. Who knows, really, what the reason is, but those are my thoughts.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Aren't you glad most people are not that way, otherwise we would still be living in caves.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

GemsByGranny said:


> Small minds? Nothing else to fill them with?


Probably too small for any new ideas to enter!


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

My group welcomes any kind of needle art. I sometime do needlepoint instead of knit. Some people are just snobs & were it not knit vs crochet it would be something else.


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

An every day event in my town from the "in-crowd". Sadly, the kids do not fall far from the tree. You should see the pleasure they take in doing this to others. So, I am very familiar with the "att-i-tude" that everyone has. Also, many stores have gone out of business because no one wants to shop where the bad attitude exists.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Rude!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Fan-Knit said:


> An every day event in my town from the "in-crowd". Sadly, the kids do not fall far from the tree. You should see the pleasure they take in doing this to others. So, I am very familiar with the "att-i-tude" that everyone has. Also, many stores have gone out of business because no one wants to shop where the bad attitude exists.


I don't understand going to the trouble & expense of stocking & opening a yarn shop & then causing it to fail with poor treatment of customers. Some people & their actions baffle me. I'm very fortunate to have found the yarn group I attend at our library because they welcome everyone.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Reminds me of clicky high school girls.


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

my group's name is "Knot Just Knitters" because we would and do welcome anyone who wants to join. . . wow, life is just too short to be around people like that!!!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I can do both. I can play the piano. I can sew on a sewing machine. I used to play a french horn. I can type (as I was a secretary/admin assistant, etc.). I can also clean, cook, read, use the remote on the TV, drive a car, and also use my hands to pray. Be thankful you have the hands and the brains to do anything with your hands. Just ignore people who are one sided in their thinking. Enjoy your knitting, crocheting, embroidery, macrame, cross stitch, reading, etc. Your life, your hands. (OK, I am done with the sermon).


----------



## Handygranny (Oct 29, 2015)

I recently stopped at the little local yarn shop asking about a particular yarn and was met by a very rude owner. Her reply was we only carry top quality yarn, none of that stuff you can get at Michaels or Joanns. You can bet I won't go back.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Rude indeed. Bet she won't be open too long.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

In my 70 years I too have encountered ignorant people. They think they are better than everyone else. I went to a knit shop in a different city and they were such a bunch of jerks, I left and never went back.


----------



## debjane (Jun 21, 2014)

Conchalea said:


> I'm enjoying a thread about whether people prefer to knit or crochet. I do both, having taught myself in the 70's when I was in my 20's. I only learned how to knit in 2011 & asked someone who knitted continental to teach me. I figured holding my yarn like I did for crochet would be easier for me to learn.
> My question is: why are some people snobs about which technique they use? Friends were talking about a yarn store they went in where a customer asked about yarn for a crochet project. The clerk (owner?) replied snottily that her yarns were only for KNITTING projects & proceeded to ignore that (now turned-off) customer. Of course she left, as did my friends because most of them do both techniques & were angry at her attitude. One of those same friends told us of a group she tried to join that seemed to offer what she wanted-friends to do yarnie things with. When she pulled out her crochet project, the 'in crowd' turned away, moved from her table, & ignored her for the rest of the short time she stayed. She's so glad to find our group because both K & C go on at each meeting. The shunning group is no longer in existence, btw.
> I just have a really hard time understanding why people act like this. Any ideas?


I'm astonished that snobbery exists like this. I've only been knitting for about three years and have taught myself a lot using utube mainly. But I would love to pick up a crochet pattern and knit some lovely thing I've seen. I've tried so many times and I've finally managed to crochet some simple flowers but that's about it. I keep trying and eventually I may be able to read more complex patterns one day. My point is; I think learning to crochet is harder to learn than knitting (still have a long way to go with knitting though). In my opinion being able to fully master both knitting and crochet is an equal talent. I take my hat off to anyone who has mastered both!


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I no longer have a LNS, they have all closed down. My LNS had branched out with a yarn room for the last few years but have put it all into clearance. The others have been gone for years. Craft stores are the only places I have to buy yarn.


----------



## Parschwab (Apr 14, 2016)

My craft is crochet. If I working it, inevitably someone will say to me that they like my knitting. After a while, I will admit that I get irked at that. Most times I smile and say thank you sometimes, I have snapped back and explain that this is crochet. It uses one hook, knitting requires2 needles. I can tell by the look on their face that I came across rude.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I am a knitter only - despite many attempts at learning to crochet. I would love to become proficient at crocheting.

I have observed the kind of snobbery mentioned, and I think it reflects more on the snob than on the craft. Some people just need to feel they are superior to others. I have no patience for this type of person.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

The groups I belong to welcome all crafts.......I would be upset with the "snobbery" too.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

I think the LYS owner should be really embarrassed because she showed how very little she knew about either craft.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Because some people are just stupid, ill-mannered, insecure, unaware, careless....etc.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I will never forget a commercial I saw one time. Can't remember what they were advertising but the picture showed a person crocheting and the caption mentioned the person "Knitting". Later I noticed that the the person "crocheting" was changed to Two needles and knitting. :sm11:


----------



## staci59 (Jun 13, 2016)

People can be such jerks. I do both. I actually head a group at our local library that welcomes knitters, crocheters and those who do cross-stitch. I've experienced the snobbery on another level, too--focused on the yarn I've used. I attended a knit-in with members of our local knitting guild, held at a local bookstore. I could see a definite attitude change, once I mentioned the yarn I was using. It wasn't high-end, and at that point, I was mostly ignored. Needless to say, I've not joined the Guild.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank is so ridiculous.


----------



## vsheehan (Oct 22, 2014)

I have encountered that attitude too. One lady tried to verbally shame me because I crochet. I can do both and change depending on what I feel like doing. I love seeing the different skills and techniques involving yarn.


----------



## CeliaAgnus (Jun 22, 2013)

Sorry about this! BUT some people are stupid. Just think of the friendship they missed out on.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I personally would have to laugh in their face.


----------



## Sundownhopper7007 (Dec 25, 2014)

I suppose you can find rude people everywhere. We had two LYS here for the longest time. I took them for granted. The owners were absolute treasures. One lady, near retirement, ran her store with her older mother! Suddenly retired! The other, a young lady, who was wonderful, would do everything nice for you. But, the lady from whom she rented the store, was always demanding more rent money. The store was in a high price rental area of the town with high volume sales. But, she was paying almost all of her sales in rent. So, that couldn't go on. But, she LOVED knitting, crocheting, and helping people learn without the abuse. I miss them both. Now, I have to go to Walmart or buy on-line. Not near as much fun. No one there at Walmart to help you.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Handygranny said:


> I recently stopped at the little local yarn shop asking about a particular yarn and was met by a very rude owner. Her reply was we only carry top quality yarn, none of that stuff you can get at Michaels or Joanns. You can bet I won't go back.


. Rude is never a good business strategy. I wonder how differently you would have reacted if she had said that she doesn't carry that yarn because she can't compete with the big box stores and their buying power (which was probably the truth), but would suggest .... (naming what she does carry). My lys in Brooklyn (Argyle) and in the Berkshires (Webs), carry all types and price points of yarn, but generally not the particular yarn carried at Michaels or Joanns.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Joy Marshall said:


> I don't know what it is about yarn store people. I have had more than one poor experience in them.
> Away back in the 1960's we were on a road trip to California (camping). We were on a tight budget back them and I had knitted a two piece outfit and was wearing it the day we spent in San Francisco. I walked into a yarn shop and the woman in charge eyed me up and down and said, "Nice outfit. Pity you didn't use better yarn." I walked right out again.
> Where I live there is yarn shop owned by a woman who has an unfortunate personality.
> But she does have nice help. If the owner is the only one in the store, I don't go in. In fact, I don't go in at all if I can help it. The last time I was in was a couple of years ago and I had a gift certificate.
> Since then I have made all my yarn purchases online.


Oh, my goodness- was the owner a past member of KP who's account is now disabled? That was something she said she often felt after seeing posted projects.


----------



## GloryP (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh that's sad! We are all CRAFTERS!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Conchalea said:


> I'm enjoying a thread about whether people prefer to knit or crochet. I do both, having taught myself in the 70's when I was in my 20's. I only learned how to knit in 2011 & asked someone who knitted continental to teach me. I figured holding my yarn like I did for crochet would be easier for me to learn.
> My question is: why are some people snobs about which technique they use? Friends were talking about a yarn store they went in where a customer asked about yarn for a crochet project. The clerk (owner?) replied snottily that her yarns were only for KNITTING projects & proceeded to ignore that (now turned-off) customer. Of course she left, as did my friends because most of them do both techniques & were angry at her attitude. One of those same friends told us of a group she tried to join that seemed to offer what she wanted-friends to do yarnie things with. When she pulled out her crochet project, the 'in crowd' turned away, moved from her table, & ignored her for the rest of the short time she stayed. She's so glad to find our group because both K & C go on at each meeting. The shunning group is no longer in existence, btw.
> I just have a really hard time understanding why people act like this. Any ideas?


Silliness is all!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

I am lucky to have 2 LYS. 
One is a bit snobby. 
The other is the epitome of "Minnesota Nice" not a yarn snob.


----------



## Nancy Knits (Jun 25, 2012)

I belong to the greatest group. We call ourselves knitters but people who crochet, cross stitch, quilt or whatever they do are welcomed. We meet once a week at the library. Some weeks we have as many as 30 and are growing. We have all ages. We look after each other. This is the first time in my life I have seen a group of women who care about each other, there is no gossip, backbiting or any other meanness. As you can tell I LOVE my group. If you live in or near Syracuse, NY join us on Tues morning at NOPL Cicero. Opens at 9:30 some arrive then and most are gone by 1. And the library wants us there!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I've never seen or heard of anything like that, ever. That's just weird...


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

Perhaps her knowledge of crochet was limited to doilies, tablecloths etc.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

There are three lys where I shop, but only one of them is welcoming. Her staff is so helpful and friendly. I can ask them anything and they will go out of their way to help. She has so much yarn that it is overwhelming, but the staff know where to find anything. I can give her a yarn size and color and she will find several for me to pick from. If its not quite what I envisioned, she will keep on looking until I have what I need. It is a pleasure to shop there. People come in with their finished work or work in progress or with questions... someone will always help. Or will ooh & aaw at the project. I only wish I lived closer... I would be in that shop daily!


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

When you love yarn you'll do anything to wrap it around your fingers. 

Snobs are narrow minded people.


----------



## Ortolano Yarns (Apr 19, 2016)

Over the last few months I have been thinking that I MUST learn to crochet. I have been playing around with knitting bowls and baskets and realize crochet would be much more versatile and adaptable for shaping. Yup, I am a converted snob. What was I thinking?!? Time to diversify.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I really do not understand why the snob thing exist. For many crochet projects you can use the same yarn as we do for knit. I knit and crochet but I prefer knitting because I like the finished product. Also i am not as good with crochet. I know of one LYS where people sit and do their crafts. I have never been able to sit there because they were always crowded and They look at people coming in like they have the plague.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Wow, that is the craziest thing I ever heard. I do both as well and my group has knitters and crochet ears. We even have tatters, quilters and those who embroider. No snobbery here. We even teach so no matter what you are welcome.


----------



## AMadknitter (Apr 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, I have experienced the same snobbery. I both knit and crochet. I was told not long ago that I was crocheting wrong because I hold my needle like a pen, not sideways which was the "right way". Well, having crocheted countless projects over the past fifty years, I decided I did not wish to change. I was not invited back to the group. But that is OK because I prefer not to be around people that are so judgmental. I still enjoy my artistic endeavors with no criticism. I figure everybody has to be someplace.????


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

You can't cure stupid


----------



## Gigi4boys (Jan 23, 2016)

You would think, anyone participating in any art form, be it knitting , crocheting, quilting , etc would be embraced. Intolerance in any form, is wrong, and sometimes you have to stand up to these knitting bullies, or, just find yourself a nice group of ladies and gents who appreciate crafting in all forms, crochet on girls☺


----------



## Dsand (Jan 12, 2016)

Some of us do both; others do one or the other. Think how she limits her business to only half of "yarnies"! What a short-sided person.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Some people MUST find a reason to look down on someone else in order to feel good about themselves...too many take it a few steps further and decide the Others must be quarantined, imprisoned or eliminated. At least yarnies, for the most part, prefer to discuss the tools of their fiber obsessions rather than use them as weapons.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Unfortunately we only have the one LYS. Others have come and gone but she's outlasted them all.


----------



## debski20 (Sep 4, 2012)

Personally, I think those people are really snobs. I have done both knitting and crochet since I was a young child. My Nana taught me to crochet, my mom taught me to knit. I switch back and forth with the two. Especially if I am knitting a project that is very intense, or done on small needles with fine yarn. I need a break.. and do a simple crochet project just for fun. There is a whole world of yarn fun out there and I want to experience it all! 

So to is there loss, if they want to be so stinking snobby!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Conchalea said:


> I'm enjoying a thread about whether people prefer to knit or crochet. I do both, having taught myself in the 70's when I was in my 20's. I only learned how to knit in 2011 & asked someone who knitted continental to teach me. I figured holding my yarn like I did for crochet would be easier for me to learn.
> My question is: why are some people snobs about which technique they use? Friends were talking about a yarn store they went in where a customer asked about yarn for a crochet project. The clerk (owner?) replied snottily that her yarns were only for KNITTING projects & proceeded to ignore that (now turned-off) customer. Of course she left, as did my friends because most of them do both techniques & were angry at her attitude. One of those same friends told us of a group she tried to join that seemed to offer what she wanted-friends to do yarnie things with. When she pulled out her crochet project, the 'in crowd' turned away, moved from her table, & ignored her for the rest of the short time she stayed. She's so glad to find our group because both K & C go on at each meeting. The shunning group is no longer in existence, btw.
> I just have a really hard time understanding why people act like this. Any ideas?


Some folks are just closed minded... and a little on the mean side too


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

There are those people that are so insecure in themselves and their abilities that they must denigrate anyone who is different.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

They probably had tried and failed with crochet and had to sneer to cover their shame.


----------



## kbsalazar (Oct 9, 2012)

Fools are everywhere, and any retailer who diminishes the potential retail block and limits sales in this way qualifies as one.

That being said, there are some real divisions in the crafting community. I've floated lots of proposals for mixed knit/crochet projects to various US publications. They were always turned down, with the comment that people do one thing or the other, and aren't interested in projects that combine the two; or that there isn't a large enough base of people skilled in both crafts to justify putting the pattern out. 

Now there doesn't seem to be this great a divide in European or Asian knitting/crocheting communities based on the number of non-US patterns I've seen that DO combine the two.

So here's a thought. Would YOU be interested in a summer-weight project in cotton or linen that used both knit and crochet together as structural elements (not just a knit garment with a crocheted trim)?

If enough people think this is viable, I'll consider writing up what I had in mind and posting it for free on my website. 

K.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Go ahead-I like the idea.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Sounds good to me


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I also like the idea but I will be honest with you and tell you that while I'm sure I will admire the top, I would not make it as I don't really get a chance to wear what I already have.
I run a"needlework corner" once a week at the local library, open to ANY needlecraft where people can come and learn, get help, or just sit and stitch and talk. Most want to learn or get help with crochet. I have had quite a few knitters who have come once, realized most are crocheting , and never return. Only one knitter comes most weeks and is the sweetest lady, even helping me out when a group of six young girls all wanted to learn to crochet at the same time.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Unfortunately, in many aspects of their lives, people only see differences in each other. If the snobs looked at the people who crochet as people who have something in common with them, this attitude would disappear. They could have chosen to look at the crochet friends as people who love to craft, have imagination and creativity, have skills, are calm and relaxed because of their craft just like themselves. I look at differences sometimes and embrace them. The world would be a very dull place if everyone were exactly the same.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

How sad for the way she was treated. So glad she came to KP.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Irish knitter said:


> Maybe she is afraid to let everyone know she does not know how to crochet.....


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: 
Some people have to need to act like they have a superiority complex. To me, it just proves how inferior they actually are. Once they show that side of themselves, I want nothing to do with them.
I once belonged to a group that did both knitting and crocheting. A new girl came in, sat beside me and asked if I could show her how to crochet, as I was crocheting while the others were knitting. I gave her a hook and started to show her how to chain. One of the other ladies immediately stood up in a huff, came over, grabbed the stuff out of her hands and proceeded to announce that she was the one who will teach her because she was the expert. (She was not an expert!!) I was ticked to the gills, but held my tongue as to not cause a scene.
Several weeks afterwards, they decided to institute paying dues each week---in order to have money in the "kitty", to pay for going out to lunch on special days. I quit going.


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

Conchalea said:


> I'm enjoying a thread about whether people prefer to knit or crochet. I do both, having taught myself in the 70's when I was in my 20's. I only learned how to knit in 2011 & asked someone who knitted continental to teach me. I figured holding my yarn like I did for crochet would be easier for me to learn.
> My question is: why are some people snobs about which technique they use? Friends were talking about a yarn store they went in where a customer asked about yarn for a crochet project. The clerk (owner?) replied snottily that her yarns were only for KNITTING projects & proceeded to ignore that (now turned-off) customer. Of course she left, as did my friends because most of them do both techniques & were angry at her attitude. One of those same friends told us of a group she tried to join that seemed to offer what she wanted-friends to do yarnie things with. When she pulled out her crochet project, the 'in crowd' turned away, moved from her table, & ignored her for the rest of the short time she stayed. She's so glad to find our group because both K & C go on at each meeting. The shunning group is no longer in existence, btw.
> I just have a really hard time understanding why people act like this. Any ideas?


Straaange
Both techniques are wonderful; each has something different to offer.
And if you can do both, the sky is the limit.
I host a group named, appropriately, Chicks with Sticks.
We have a good variety of fiber/needlework disciplines within our group, and no one is discouraged from doing what she wants at any meeting.
All are interesting.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

I hope this is the biggest problem encountered.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

kbsalazar said:


> Fools are everywhere, and any retailer who diminishes the potential retail block and limits sales in this way qualifies as one.
> 
> That being said, there are some real divisions in the crafting community. I've floated lots of proposals for mixed knit/crochet projects to various US publications. They were always turned down, with the comment that people do one thing or the other, and aren't interested in projects that combine the two; or that there isn't a large enough base of people skilled in both crafts to justify putting the pattern out.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

Yes, count me in. Thanks. Great idea.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

One of our LYS is snobby. I used to go because I enjoyed the company and chit chat. bit a few of the ladies made comments about those of us who knitted for charity using acrylic yarn, saying it wasn't "worthy" of our time and skills. Another made a comment on how I put away my knitting -- but, really, it's the way my English mom does it and she is 99. That was bearable -- I just smiled and kept knitting. Then the shop was sold, and the new owners and their employees were always critical of my choices -- either color, pattern, yarn or combination that I chose. Not that they every offered a choice or suggestions. They would say things like are you sure that's what you want to do. Instead of drop-in for informal knitting, you have to have to have a personal invitation, except for a charity group that meets during the day. I have been knitting for 60+ years and have done and do almost every type of knitting. If I am in the area, I check the bargain bins on the front porch and have gotten some lovely yarns at a decent price; but I just go in and pay and quickly leave. Another LYS a bit further away changed from being "uncaring" to oh so helpful when the daughter and son-in-law took over from the mother. The are so helpful -- they know you when you come in, have paid attention to what you buy and offer really useful suggestions, including pointing out sales. Those that come in and sit around to knit and crochet are so nice and never critical.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Odd way for a yarn store owner to act. You'd think they'd welcome any and all sales - even if the purchases was planning to wrap themselves naked in the yarn...


----------



## trek09 (Nov 28, 2013)

Crocheting is my love. Among other crafters I have often felt that crocheting is not thought of as highly as knitting. I've knitted a few items but just don't enjoy the feel of the work the way I do with crochet, so have stayed with crochet despite my low "crochet esteem". It is exciting today that there are so many amazing & creative patterns for both crochet and knitting, and so many people who love to craft in this world of high technology. I would be interested in patterns that combine both crochet and knitting, and think that others would too.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

I first learned to crochet from my Grandmother at around 9-10 yrs old. She was a master at it. She passed before sharing all her skills with me, I was determined to learn on-my-own. I started teaching myself to knit in my 30s. I can do simple things, but never was able to do anything great, like I see on here, KP. I find crocheting much easier than knitting, but enjoy them both. I've recently become addicted to improving my Tatting skills, which has a LONG way to go. 
YARN FOR KNITTING ONLY - How absurd can anyone be! That's like saying #10 crochet thread is ONLY for Doilies.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

In my lifetime of various needlework, I have never encountered any "snobs". I have never met anyone who works with any needles, who wasn't interested in others work of their hands. Maybe we are too quick to judge the reactions of others as snobbery, when it is only that it isn't of interest at the moment.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

martina said:


> Because some people are weird.


yep


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't think there is room for disrespect or snobbery anywhere, certainly not crafting. My mom worked hard to learn how to crochet a border for a baby blanket she had knit--and it looks just lovely. Some people make themselves look good by putting others down. Haha, I guess I mean they think they can make themselves look better by putting others down. I think it's probably low self esteem.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

There was a small yarn store near me that was run by a woman whose daughter was in my grade in elementary and high school. She once was chatting about how the girls in her daughters former clic had recently snubbed her daughter. My response was that I had always been snubbed by those girls, so no big surprise there.

I also tried to buy yarn there and was told that wool is really the BEST fiber, so I should just buy that. I can't wear wool, she sort of humphed at me. She did get a few acrylics for baby yarns, but her attitude kept me away.

I've gotten dismissive responses when asking about Knitting machine help at several yatn stores. 

It seems to me that people should remember there are no yarn police, and it can be used for whatever one wants to make. Knit, crochet, weaving, anything they please.


----------



## vsheehan (Oct 22, 2014)

It's not mistaken snobbery. Being told things like "I can't believe you crochet. That's dumb. You should knit. Real women knit, not crochet" etc.. I think the intent is clear. Being told to leave the dark side and come into the light and knit.


----------



## LRB (Jun 3, 2016)

The only thing I am a snob about is the yarn I use, not what I do with it. After all the time and effort put into either knitting or crocheting I want the project to hold up, feel wonderful, and look nice.


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

That is one of the weirdest things I've ever heard! I've never run into such ridiculous people (yet)!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

That's really strange. I prefer knitting just because I find the slower, more contemplative action to my style. I can crochet a little to finish off my projects. Because crocheting goes so fast I feel like I'm having a full meal of candy, no time given to really just enjoy the process. My crochet friends like to refer to crocheting as mindless (not my phrase but theirs). I knit lace and enjoy the involvement of watching the pattern evolve, so much so that I prefer not to knit a simple repeating pattern, but my favorites are no two pattern rows are alike. I appreciate our crocheters in our prayer shawl ministry because they can make something pretty, very fast. Sometimes I feel guilty going slow but it's what works for me. We each have our place in the handwork scheme but I am shocked that someone would be turned away because they crochet and not knit, what narrow minded folks.


----------



## Gigi4boys (Jan 23, 2016)

Great, go for it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

If one looks into the ancient history of crochet, it appears that women who crocheted for a living were "expected" to supplement their meager income through prostitution and had little choice about it. This is the explanation, according to several articles I've read, for the superior attitudes of some knitters and yarn store owners. Since no one from those times is still living, it's a rather startling example of how prejudice gets passed down from one generation to another to the point that no one even remembers how it originated. This is another example of baseless prejudice, IMO, but some humans seem not to be able to get past such irrational attitudes.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

All I can say is that this group sounds pretty bizarre! The group that I used to go to (it's, alas, since disbanded) was made up of knitters and crocheters. We were all eager to look at each other's projects and learn new techniques from each other.

Hazel


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Amadknitter - When you knit or crochet, you hold the needles/hooks the way that is most comfortable for you. There is no wrong or right way.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

No matter what they do they will act that way. It makes them feel special.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

My irreverent thought: I am a knitter...mostly...crochet some, nothing difficult. Today, I am faced with frogging about 15" of a knitted piece. Am REALLY wishing it were crocheted!!! ????


----------



## Sunflowergirl (Jan 4, 2016)

The Needlecraft group I was in, in another town we lived in, was for any and all handwork. We welcomed all and were eager to assist anyone who needed help. We had crochet, knit, embroidery, hand sewing hems, etc., mending, you name it! Our motto was, (with a giggle), "It takes a needle to get in the door and what you do with it, is up to you!" We all had a good time doing whatever and lots of chatter, once a month!


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Sunflowergirl said:


> The Needlecraft group I was in, in another town we lived in, was for any and all handwork. We welcomed all and were eager to assist anyone who needed help. We had crochet, knit, embroidery, hand sewing hems, etc., mending, you name it! Our motto was, (with a giggle), "It takes a needle to get in the door and what you do with it, is up to you!" We all had a good time doing whatever and lots of chatter, once a month!


Perfect!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

kbsalazar said:


> Fools are everywhere, and any retailer who diminishes the potential retail block and limits sales in this way qualifies as one.
> 
> That being said, there are some real divisions in the crafting community. I've floated lots of proposals for mixed knit/crochet projects to various US publications. They were always turned down, with the comment that people do one thing or the other, and aren't interested in projects that combine the two; or that there isn't a large enough base of people skilled in both crafts to justify putting the pattern out.
> 
> ...


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

There are snobs everywhere. I just consider them to have closed minds. I have been looked down upon because I don't knit continental style. There is good aspects of all things, rather than it be yarn, needles, methods, even political viewpoints. Closed minds don't age well!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

seamer45 said:


> I've never understood why people act that way, and I also knit and crochet but I find crocheting more challenging for me. So the last thing I am going to do is look down on crocheters. Crochet on, ladies, and I'll keep practicing. Oh, and the Snobs at the LYS and meeting, they aren't worthy to pick up your dropped skein of yarn.


I'm with You. I do both, and don't do quilting, but admire those that do, and buy their products at craft shows. At my nearest LYS they have a very experienced Peruvian Lady dedicated to their crochet clients, and at their working tables, people are doing both knit and crochet projects.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

vsheehan said:


> It's not mistaken snobbery. Being told things like "I can't believe you crochet. That's dumb. You should knit. Real women knit, not crochet" etc.. I think the intent is clear. Being told to leave the dark side and come into the light and knit.


I think I would have to laugh at them. Because their ignorance is shouting.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> kbsalazar said:
> 
> 
> > Fools are everywhere, and any retailer who diminishes the potential retail block and limits sales in this way qualifies as one.
> ...


----------



## glenharon (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello,
I learned to knit literally at my Mum's knee and had knitted my first jumper before turning 3 years old. It is just recently that i have learned to crochet and not for the want of mum trying to teach me but i am left handed which created it's own problems. I finally won my crochet battle through watching YouTube and oh how i wish i had been able to get the hang of it years, decades before hand. I feel sorry for anyone that goes into that persons shop as they don't deserve to have a business if that is there attitude. Surely it is more beneficial to us all that wool/yarn (i'm scottish so we say wool, sorry) is multi functional and not just for one sole purpose, but there again i didn't realise that there was yarn that could only be knitted with. I hope that your friends have found somewhere that welcomes their interest in their stock and finds what your friends are looking for. I think that the attitude of the store clerk leaves a lot to be desired and needs to go back and learn what customer service is.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Sunflowergirl said:


> The Needlecraft group I was in, in another town we lived in, was for any and all handwork. We welcomed all and were eager to assist anyone who needed help. We had crochet, knit, embroidery, hand sewing hems, etc., mending, you name it! Our motto was, (with a giggle), "It takes a needle to get in the door and what you do with it, is up to you!" We all had a good time doing whatever and lots of chatter, once a month!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

The group I belong to knits, crochets, quilts, embroider, and counted cross stitches. We welcome anyone. I think the title "knitting group" is a title only. It's more of a crafting social group. I've meet very nice people I wouldn't have otherwise. Everybody knows where I am on Friday's from 10-12 am.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

normancha said:


> I love mixing both too. Also mixing fabric sewing with knit, crochet, and embroidery. I miss the Good Housekeeping, McCalls, and other craft magazines from the 1960s - 1980s that had a complete mix of all crafts, and I still use some of those ideas, with the more modern yarns and fabrics.


I loved the McCalls magazines and still have several in my bookcase.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

They are all over the place. I have never noticed it in the large cities but in smaller cities and towns they do stick out. We call them "clicks", they travel in packs,. If you were not born, brought up or educated in those towns you will never fit into the "click". It is sad, their loss.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> I loved the McCalls magazines and still have several in my bookcase.


Me too. And I still go back to them for loved projects.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

People are just People. Some are bold, some authoritative, some mild of manner, some too humble. Given all of our different personalities and cultures, some are going to be a bit aggressive in their responses and some are going to be to meek to even comment. Fortunately for us, we can scroll past the ones that irritate us and now can even block those that persistently irritate us.

Use the yarn and technique that works for you. Take the good hints hidden in the aggressive comments (for those are often the ones that are persnickety and have great hints) and adapt them and leave behind the negative.

You can't change people. You can only change how you internalize and respond to them.


----------



## nannalois47 (Apr 12, 2016)

I went to a group for knitting they were surprised when I pulled out my crochet, BUT they all were welcoming . It was a special group of ladies, one gentleman, one special needs boy (so sweet, wanted to know how to crochet too) he was doing look knitting. GREAT group.love them.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I would just be glad to find a group (any group). Thought I had one but it was very small and a "click". They only did very "glamorous" shawls and at the time was just a beginner and had not knitted one. I did go for a few times until one of the gals gave me a shawl pattern and said maybe I should "learn something new". At the time I was making a complicated infinity scarf, which I thought was daring on my part. To say the least I did not go back I felt it was not a good fit. Since then I have inquired and found nothing!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

montgal said:


> There are snobs everywhere. I just consider them to have closed minds. I have been looked down upon because I don't knit continental style. There is good aspects of all things, rather than it be yarn, needles, methods, even political viewpoints. Closed minds don't age well!


I've had the same experience as you: being looked down on because I knit the English/American way and not the continental way. AND I love knitting with single-pointed straight needles and use circular needles only when I absolutely have to. I've gotten a lot of flak for that, too, and I don't appreciate it. (One of my local yarn shops doesn't even carry straight needles.) Honestly, why can't people just get along?

Hazel


----------



## hook and line (Apr 28, 2016)

At our local library we have a needlework group that has the word "Knits" in it, but Crochet, tatting, and other needle arts enthusiasts are welcome. I Crochet, Knook (Knitting with a Crochet hook) and recently taught myself to Knit with regular needles. I like them all, and use whichever one is best suited for the pattern I want to do. We all love yarn or some kind of string, and tying it together in interesting ways to make things. Let's let that be a starting point to unite us.


----------



## DonnaMT (May 19, 2016)

People act like that because they're ignorant. Ignorant of all the incredible things one can do with handwork of ALL types. I'm sure no one will miss her.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I am a member of a group that meets once a week. More than 20 people ( crocheters and Knitter's) are invited. The times I have gone, I have been the only knitter and that is ok, however I miss the commoradery of knitting with other knitters.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

kbsalazar said:


> Fools are everywhere, and any retailer who diminishes the potential retail block and limits sales in this way qualifies as one.
> 
> That being said, there are some real divisions in the crafting community. I've floated lots of proposals for mixed knit/crochet projects to various US publications. They were always turned down, with the comment that people do one thing or the other, and aren't interested in projects that combine the two; or that there isn't a large enough base of people skilled in both crafts to justify putting the pattern out.
> 
> ...


Yes, I would be interested.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

BC said:


> I am a member of a group that meets once a week. More than 20 people ( crocheters and Knitter's) are invited. The times I have gone, I have been the only knitter and that is ok, however I miss the commoradery of knitting with other knitters.


Once I belonged to a group that made 12" squares for charity afghans and every single pattern chosen for a new month was crochet and I knit. I did learn to crochet because of it but once in awhile there was a pattern that was to advance for me. I made 2 knit panels instead and no one helped knit the third panel needed to complete the afghan. Irene had a knitting machine and would make nothing but a stockinette panel every time so I ended up knitting all 3 panels myself. I wasn't being a snob about it...it was just that I use the Old Shale pattern or something similar and sticking a stockinette in the middle of it just wasn't cutting it with me. 
I know what you mean about wanting to be with other knitters.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, I would be interested.


Yes


----------



## soap-lady (Jul 11, 2013)

(Maybe she is afraid to let everyone know she does not know how to crochet.....)
My sentiments exactly! Think she might be too old, or stubborn to learn?
Deserves our pitty rather than our anger.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I have seen it. But, not for years. I can remember people saying that they liked knitting better.
I think that they don't know much about crochet and think that they only thing that you can crochet is an orinary granny square.
I had three sisters. My older sister passed away a few years ago.
I gave my older sister a crocheted afghan and my younger sister thought it was knitted. It looked more like knitting to her. My older sister corrected her.
It wasn't tunisian. But, not all crochet looks like a granny square.
Dick


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

DickWorrall said:


> I have seen it. But, not for years. I can remember people saying that they liked knitting better.
> I think that they don't know much about crochet and think that they only thing that you can crochet is an orinary granny square.
> I had three sisters. My older sister passed away a few years ago.
> I gave my older sister a crocheted afghan and my younger sister thought it was knitted. It looked more like knitting to her. My older sister corrected her.
> ...


You are right....crochet is not just a granny square. My LYS actually has a employee who does crochet and what she does looks just like knitting. You would not know the difference. I think there are crochet/knit fusion patterns on Ravelry. I made a cowl that looks like stockinette knit. Now, the owner of the shop is a bit of a snob. I was in a knitting class with probably 10 knitters who knit English and she spent a good bit of time trying to show us the error of our ways and get us to knit continental. And, of course, why would we use straights and not circs. She finally gave up. I ignore her because the rest of the staff is really nice and helpful.

I knit and crochet and actually like crochet better although I do like the lovely knitted shawls out there.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> If one looks into the ancient history of crochet, it appears that women who crocheted for a living were "expected" to supplement their meager income through prostitution and had little choice about it. This is the explanation, according to several articles I've read, for the superior attitudes of some knitters and yarn store owners. Since no one from those times is still living, it's a rather startling example of how prejudice gets passed down from one generation to another to the point that no one even remembers how it originated. This is another example of baseless prejudice, IMO, but some humans seem not to be able to get past such irrational attitudes.


How interesting! And knitting was originally a man's skill with women not allowed to learn it until machines were invented that made guilds for hand knits redundant. Perhaps you are spot on with your explanation. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kbsalazar said:


> ... Would YOU be interested in a summer-weight project in cotton or linen that used both knit and crochet together as structural elements (not just a knit garment with a crocheted trim)?
> 
> If enough people think this is viable, I'll consider writing up what I had in mind and posting it for free on my website.
> 
> K.


Yes, please!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

judyr said:


> I can do both. I can play the piano. I can sew on a sewing machine. I used to play a french horn. I can type (as I was a secretary/admin assistant, etc.). I can also clean, cook, read, use the remote on the TV, drive a car, and also use my hands to pray. Be thankful you have the hands and the brains to do anything with your hands. Just ignore people who are one sided in their thinking. Enjoy your knitting, crocheting, embroidery, macrame, cross stitch, reading, etc. Your life, your hands. (OK, I am done with the sermon).


I love your sermon!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

A long time ago I worked at a weaving/spinning/knitting store, we only carried natural yarns, some but not many with acrylic. The owner's Kay and siri had two rules, first rule be nice and direct anyone looking for acrylic to the other yarn store in town, and give directions, second rule, if you need techinical help come back. We had some chairs, a table, good light, and a good disposition. We helps lots of knitters, cricketers, that was the policy. Never turned out noses up at any yarn, and never pushed a sale of "superior" yarn. And if we didn't know the answer, "we'll figure this out together".

If they came in with red heart ( no offense meant) the policy was, have a seat, would you like coffee or tea, let's work on it together, Kay was Australian, raised spent her formative years in England, Siri was Danish if I remember correctly

Maybe that was the good old days, it was about service


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Byrney said:


> Some people need reassurance that choices they have made are the right ones.
> If someone is doing something differently, they are scared that they may have made the wrong decisions, especially if others are making useful and beautiful objects by other means.
> You often find this when people are discussing which needles or yarn to use, or whether to use a knitting machine.
> *Their own way is the best, otherwise they must be wrong, and the thought of that lowers their own self-esteem.*


Hmm ... I used to think I had low self-esteem. Now, I think I was wrong to think that. :sm17:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> ... *You can't change people. You can only change how you internalize and respond to them.*


 :sm24: Wise words!!!


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

vsheehan said:


> It's not mistaken snobbery. Being told things like "I can't believe you crochet. That's dumb. You should knit. Real women knit, not crochet" etc.. I think the intent is clear. Being told to leave the dark side and come into the light and knit.


That's "smart" snobbery!


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> They are all over the place. I have never noticed it in the large cities but in smaller cities and towns they do stick out. We call them "clicks", they travel in packs,. If you were not born, brought up or educated in those towns you will never fit into the "click". It is sad, their loss.


Rminds me of someone that I know. 
What ever she has is better than yours and if she doesn't have it, she doesn't need it.
She looks down on people.
Only goes to the high end restaurants with the snobs. Been to those places and walked out after being there just a few minutes and went somewhere else to eat.
Likes one movie theater better than another newer one. Better class of people at the older one.

Worked with a guy who lived in an apartment. His wife's aunt owned it.
Their daughter was getting married. But, the wedding was called off. They didn't want their son to marry someone from the other side of the tracks.
Well, the aunt died, my coworker bought a house and now the daughter was acceptable for marriage.
My coworker had put money into the wedding before it was called off. So, he just gave her some money and wasn't paying for a second wedding.

Some people think that loom knitting is not knitting.
It is knitting if it produces the same product.
Dick


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

When I teach people to knit or crochet I always tell them that there are many ways to hold your needles or hook and none are wrong, what I find comfortable might feel weird or even painful for you. Life is too short...
Every yarn has a purpose, even the really cheap rough stuff makes good rugs and table items. I use acrylic to teach as well as all the doll clothes and accessories I have been making. Red Heart makes some nice soft yarns. Do I use pure acrylic for socks? No, it is not my preference but if that is what you want it is none of my business.
In cross stitch we often say there are only 2 rules...1. floss goes through needle, 2. needle goes through fabric, everything else is just a suggestion.


----------



## bobbie4 (Mar 24, 2016)

Our Senior group has a lady who crochets beautifully and I so admire her work. I knit; try to crochet, but never have the correct amt. of stitches, either too many or too little at the end of the row. Will not give up though. Yes, I have found yarn store ladies to be a bit snobby. Glad to hear other opinions on the matter.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

ggmomliz said:


> When I teach people to knit or crochet I always tell them that there are many ways to hold your needles or hook and none are wrong, what I find comfortable might feel weird or even painful for you. Life is too short...
> Every yarn has a purpose, even the really cheap rough stuff makes good rugs and table items. I use acrylic to teach as well as all the doll clothes and accessories I have been making. Red Heart makes some nice soft yarns. Do I use pure acrylic for socks? No, it is not my preference but if that is what you want it is none of my business.
> In cross stitch we often say there are only 2 rules...1. floss goes through needle, 2. needle goes through fabric, everything else is just a suggestion.


Perfect advice, then you feel that what you do is acceptable, acceptance, is the key to all things


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Fiona3 said:


> I would just be glad to find a group (any group). Thought I had one but it was very small and a "click". They only did very "glamorous" shawls and at the time was just a beginner and had not knitted one. I did go for a few times until one of the gals gave me a shawl pattern and said maybe I should "learn something new". At the time I was making a complicated infinity scarf, which I thought was daring on my part. To say the least I did not go back I felt it was not a good fit. Since then I have inquired and found nothing!
> 
> Fiona. ????????????


Have you thought about starting up your own group? Unless your area is very low population density, it should be do-able. First, you need to find a neutral location with mobile furniture; we meet in a bakery's food court every Sunday Morning. (We all seem to be either godless or Jewish! :sm17: ) Then place ads where others might see them. I found my group on CraigsList, of all places! It was listed under FREE activities. I've found other groups through MeetUp, and by searching Yahoo Groups and general Google searches. Some stores have physical bulletin boards, where you could place an announcement. Maybe even a yarn store might let you put a small ad in their store?

There ARE other knitters and crocheters 'out there'! You just need to find some of them.

One group I was briefly part of changed their meeting location from various public places to individual's homes, most of which were on the second or third story. Since my knees objected to the stairs, I dropped out. But, once you're comfortable with a group, meetings in homes are a possibility; I wouldn't suggest it for starters though.


----------



## Penlady Barb (Jun 6, 2016)

Irish knitter said:


> Maybe she is afraid to let everyone know she does not know how to crochet.....


I agree!! Most snobbery comes from feeling inadequate so they pretend they are superior! Btw, I also do many yarn crafts which I taught myself fro. books, yarn crochet, thread or lace crochet, broomstick lace, macrame, counted cross-stitch, rug knotting, embroidery, am now learning Tunisian crochet and continental knitting. Everyone knows less than me and more than me in something so I respect all and help all!!????


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Our library has a knitting and crochet group for adults and kids. The kids meet earlier than the adults.
A public place is a nice place to have a meeting.
Dick


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

Whatev. Creativity is creativity, the fact that someone is adding beauty to the world is all that matters.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

marilyngf said:


> jealousy


hey, this could be it.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> That is a nicer way of putting it than what I was thinking . The knitting group ( that's what it's called ) I go to has ladies who do anything from knitting , crochet , quilting to sewing and we all admire each other's work


Yeah, your knitting group sounds like the needlework group I run at our senior center-- all sorts of people doing all sorts of things thready/yarny and we love to see what others have done. And we care about each other and encourage, help as needed. Bet yours does, too.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

too bad they were such snobs. Often, there is a need/opportunity to crochet an edge to a knitted item. Both skills are beautiful arts.
I do both and love them equally.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

kbsalazar said:


> So here's a thought. Would YOU be interested in a summer-weight project in cotton or linen that used both knit and crochet together as structural elements (not just a knit garment with a crocheted trim)?
> 
> If enough people think this is viable, I'll consider writing up what I had in mind and posting it for free on my website.
> 
> K.


YES I would. I combine both as structural elements all the time and it would be wonderful to have a pattern! TIA!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Because they have small, narrow minds.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

How rude don't need those kind of people for friends


----------



## Chlonestartx (Jul 6, 2015)

If she is in the central Texas area tell her to close out Waco Knitters and HOT Spinners and Weavers. We will welcome her with open arms no matter which fibery object she wants to do. We have all of them covered ????


----------



## Chlonestartx (Jul 6, 2015)

That should be check out. Blasted spellcheck


----------



## peggy007 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have experienced one rude person in a sock knitting class that I took in Ca. because I wasn't sure I could do it on my own. She looked over at me and said that is not how you knit. I taught myself how to knit when I was a child with a book my mother gave me. It was strange because my sock looked just like hers. I have not taken any classes since.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

peggy007 said:


> I have experienced one rude person in a sock knitting class that I took in Ca. because I wasn't sure I could do it on my own. She looked over at me and said that is not how you knit. I taught myself how to knit when I was a child with a book my mother gave me. It was strange because my sock looked just like hers. I have not taken any classes since.


So sorry this happened to you. You should have come back with, 'No this IS how I knit, it's not how YOU knit. As you can see our socks look exactly the same'.
There is no one right way to knit or crochet. Insufferable rudeness is inexcuseable.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

I feel sorry for those who have that sort of attitude about crochet or whatever the craft. It is a bit small minded I'd say. But it takes all kinds, who am I to judge?


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

dialfred said:


> Bad manners & a feeling of the superiority of their own interests.
> In other words, rude snobs.


I agree and would say just plain old rude, intolerant, and narrow minded!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Chlonestartx said:


> If she is in the central Texas area tell her to close out Waco Knitters and HOT Spinners and Weavers. We will welcome her with open arms no matter which fibery object she wants to do. We have all of them covered ????


Thanks. I'm in Round Rock so Waco will be a day trip on the weekend.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

It is not only snobbery but very stupid because she may end up owning all of her yarn, especially, if no one buys the yarn-- she may find herself going out of business.


----------



## emuears (Oct 13, 2012)

We have found this with Caravans and motorhomes. We had a caravan for years and then decided to get a motorhome. On our last trip we did as we have always done and waved to other travellers we meet on the road and to our dismay very few caravanners acknowledged our wave. That night as we camped I mentioned this and was told 'oh no we don't wave to motorhomes, they think that they are better than us' I was very taken aback as we don't think we are better than anyone and I didn't get this attitude but have since been told it is the general opinion caravanners have of motorhomers. A bit sad don't you think.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

seamer45 said:


> I've never understood why people act that way, and I also knit and crochet but I find crocheting more challenging for me. So the last thing I am going to do is look down on crocheters. Crochet on, ladies, and I'll keep practicing. Oh, and the Snobs at the LYS and meeting, they aren't worthy to pick up your dropped skein of yarn.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Because they are stupid.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have heard of yarn snobbery but never knitting vs crochet. In our Knitters Guild crocheting has come a long way and so many ladies are doing both. When I started it was mainly knitting but now nearly everyone crochets. What a cheek!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

emuears said:


> We have found this with Caravans and motorhomes. We had a caravan for years and then decided to get a motorhome. On our last trip we did as we have always done and waved to other travellers we meet on the road and to our dismay very few caravanners acknowledged our wave. That night as we camped I mentioned this and was told 'oh no we don't wave to motorhomes, they think that they are better than us' I was very taken aback as we don't think we are better than anyone and I didn't get this attitude but have since been told it is the general opinion caravanners have of motorhomers. A bit sad don't you


----------



## Cyndance (Jun 14, 2016)

Never heard of such a thing! I hope that unhelpful shopkeeper loses enough business to learn to change her ways. I would start my own group called Friends of Yarnie Things, only friendly, supportive, cheerful people welcome, regardless of abilities.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I have been a knitter for a long time. My crocheting skills were pretty elementary. Saw something, got interested, bought a book on how to, watched You Tube, and I've managed to crochet two baby afghans so far. It would never occur to me to snob a knitter or a crocheter. If I was in a yarn shop where they treated one or the other different, I would leave. Yarn is there for everybody to buy and use how they see fit.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

emuears said:


> We have found this with Caravans and motorhomes. A bit sad don't you think.


Please explain to an American the difference between a caravan and a motorhome-- I do understand the mh is much larger--at least that's what I think. Thanks for your help with a cultural thing-- we used to tent camp and occasionally used a pop-up tent camper, just not sure about caravans, etc.

And, yes, it is very sad and rather stupid of the snobs. Who knows, they might need your help.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Please explain to an American the difference between a caravan and a motorhome-- I do understand the mh is much larger--at least that's what I think. Thanks for your help with a cultural thing-- we used to tent camp and occasionally used a pop-up tent camper, just not sure about caravans, etc.
> 
> And, yes, it is very sad and rather stupid of the snobs. Who knows, they might need your help.


I know pop-up tent campers are considered to be poor folks and pushed towards the back of camping sites. A pop-up would work for us as I'm not really into camping and I wouldn't be out there enough to make it worthwhile investing in an expensive motorhome. And Duke would only be interested in getting to the next fishing hole.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Caravans are trailers which you tow behind your vehicle. You can park your caravan (the living compartment) then drive away in your car for the day.

Motorhomes have the living compartment and vehicle combined – a camper.

Caravans can be very large and not necessarily smaller than a motorhome.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

PaKnitter said:


> I know pop-up tent campers are considered to be poor folks and pushed towards the back of camping sites. A pop-up would work for us as I'm not really into camping and I wouldn't be out there enough to make it worthwhile investing in an expensive motorhome. And Duke would only be interested in getting to the next fishing hole.


It has been nearly 40 years since I camped, couldn't do it now, but the tent camper was lovely-- we either rented it or borrowed from a friend who wasn't using theirs. We only used it a couple weeks in summer so wasn't worth owning. I don't remember being in the back of the campground, but then, there weren't many big jobs around 40 years ago.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

emuears said:


> We have found this with Caravans and motorhomes. We had a caravan for years and then decided to get a motorhome. On our last trip we did as we have always done and waved to other travellers we meet on the road and to our dismay very few caravanners acknowledged our wave. That night as we camped I mentioned this and was told 'oh no we don't wave to motorhomes, they think that they are better than us' I was very taken aback as we don't think we are better than anyone and I didn't get this attitude but have since been told it is the general opinion caravanners have of motorhomers. A bit sad don't you think.


I never would have guessed! Sad doesn't begin to cover such an attitude! :sm25:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

martina said:


> Because some people are weird.


 :sm24:


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

They think their way is the only way.

They aren't smart enough to do both.

They don't know what they are missing.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Byrney said:


> Caravans are trailers which you tow behind your vehicle. You can park your caravan (the living compartment) then drive away in your car for the day.
> 
> Motorhomes have the living compartment and vehicle combined - a camper.
> 
> Caravans can be very large and not necessarily smaller than a motorhome.


In Texas, not sure about the rest of the US, we call caravans 'fifth wheelers'. I love regional language differences!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

scumbugusa said:


> They think their way is the only way.
> 
> They aren't smart enough to do both.
> 
> They don't know what they are missing.


 :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Conchalea said:


> In Texas, not sure about the rest of the US, we call caravans 'fifth wheelers'. I love regional language differences!


Same here, though it seems to apply to the bigger ones that need a pick-up to tow them. Cars tow campers.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Same here, though it seems to apply to the bigger ones that need a pick-up to tow them. Cars tow campers.


Here are pictures of what we think of as caravans and motorhomes in the UK. There are different styles and sizes of both


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I belong to a group which was mainly crocheters, but is now called the knit and crochet group and everyone is welcome. Some crocheters have learned to knit, some have joined our group with no previous experience and there is always a willing member to teach. This is by far the loveliest, most friendly and helpful group I have ever belonged to. Haven't run into a snob yet. I don't know about snobs in yarn stores, though. Surely that attitude can not be good for business.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

susandkline said:


> I belong to a group which was mainly crocheters, but is now called the knit and crochet group and everyone is welcome. Some crocheters have learned to knit, some have joined our group with no previous experience and there is always a willing member to teach. This is by far the loveliest, most friendly and helpful group I have ever belonged to. Haven't run into a snob yet. I don't know about snobs in yarn stores, though. Surely that attitude can not be good for business.


You could be describing my group. Last night about half of the women were crocheting, half knitting, & one was doing needlepoint. We are a diverse group, because several of us sew, quilt, & a few tat.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Byrney said:


> Here are pictures of what we think of as caravans and motorhomes in the UK. There are different styles and sizes of both


Thanks for picturing what your country calls thes vehicles. I know some people here call the second one a camper, and a motorhome looks like a bus in size & shape.
JJ, here in Texas I don't often see a car pulling one of these- mostly cars pull trailers (such as UHaul) while pickups pull fifth wheels. This IS Texas so lots of people have pickups.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Funny where this conversation ended up! :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't get the snobbery thing, whatever yarn craft I see someone engaged in I become avidly interested on the spot. Always curious to see what someone is creating whether knitting, crocheting, needlepoint, or rug kit. Saw a lady on the bus working some lacy, crochet number and was amazed at the speed and dexterity she displayed in a large, moving vehicle. Wanted to ask her what she was making, but alas, I had to get off at the next stop. So those who snob don't see the forest for the trees, as they are robbed of the appreciation for what is unfolding right before them.


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

painthoss said:


> Funny where this conversation ended up! :sm01: :sm01:


Yeah, what happened to the yarn??!!!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

See that large, wide, deep protuberance on the motorhome that looms over the truck cab?

The yarn is in there.

All of it.

Race you!!


yarnfreak15 said:


> Yeah, what happened to the yarn??!!!


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

painthoss said:


> See that large, wide, deep protuberance on the motorhome that looms over the truck cab?
> 
> The yarn is in there.
> 
> ...


It's on!! Ready, set, go!!!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Same here, though it seems to apply to the bigger ones that need a pick-up to tow them. Cars tow campers.


Here in my part of Texas, a fifth wheeler is towed by a truck or SUV with the power to pull it up the mountains where it is cool. Cars with enough power can pull a small camper though often a camper is pull by a pickup.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Sallywilms said:


> Snobbery is everywhere, unfortunately. I bought a Bernina sewing machine at a church rummage sale for $25. several years ago. It did not have a power cord, and I found a sewing store in Lake Mary, FL that carried Bernina machines. I looked forward to getting the machine working, and the store was lovely.
> They made me feel so unwelcome and stupid and cheap that I removed myself and this machine from their premises as quickly as possible and have never been back. They sneered at the machine, they really did, and that was embarassing to me. And uncalled for.
> I was happy to find that they were not the only store in central Florida that carried Berninas (joke) and found a store in Winter Park that was willing to get the machine working.
> I just don't understand the mind set that sneers at customers.


While I think the mind set makes no sense at all in business, it is certainly not confined to that area. When I attended an after hours Christmas dinner/dance given by a company where I was employed I wore a black dress with a gold and black shawl. I heard one of my co-workers say "uh, oh" and turned to see the accountant was wearing a black dress with an identical shawl. She asked me where I purchased mine and I named a nice local department store. She then spoke very loudly to say that hers didn't come from 'That' store. I let it go, but to this day I regret not saying that I had also seen it in a catalog that mainly dealt in sleazy looking ladies underwear. Wished I had said that while I was tempted, I wanted to see the item in person before buying. And then, "is that where you bought yours, Debbie? It was a little cheaper there". Small of me, but I still wish I had said it! She had many issues, personality wise.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

susandkline said:


> While I think the mind set makes no sense at all in business, it is certainly not confined to that area. When I attended an after hours Christmas dinner/dance given by a company where I was employed I wore a black dress with a gold and black shawl. I heard one of my co-workers say "uh, oh" and turned to see the accountant was wearing a black dress with an identical shawl. She asked me where I purchased mine and I named a nice local department store. She then spoke very loudly to say that hers didn't come from 'That' store. I let it go, but to this day I regret not saying that I had also seen it in a catalog that mainly dealt in sleazy looking ladies underwear. Wished I had said that while I was tempted, I wanted to see the item in person before buying. And then, "is that where you bought yours, Debbie? It was a little cheaper there". Small of me, but I still wish I had said it! She had many issues, personality wise.


I believe ALL snobs have personality issues.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yarnfreak15 said:


> ... *those who snob don't see the forest for the trees, as they are robbed of the appreciation for what is unfolding right before them.*


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

painthoss said:


> See that large, wide, deep protuberance on the motorhome that looms over the truck cab?
> 
> The yarn is in there.
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I've enjoyed reading all the posts, even those that followed a tangent. Those are interesting, too.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Knitting and crocheting are wonderful skills, and I could never pick one over the other. Each has a place and neither is superior, in my opinion. Those snobs who think one is better than the other are just being ridiculous. How could anyone say one is better than the other? So silly.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jojo111 said:


> Knitting and crocheting are wonderful skills, and I could never pick one over the other. Each has a place and neither is superior, in my opinion. Those snobs who think one is better than the other are just being ridiculous. How could anyone say one is better than the other? So silly.


It's the same as the folks who _still_ believe that all children should write with the right hand only; left is _wrong_! Idiots, but they abound, even among first-grade teachers. Hands are for using, no matter which one is preferred by its person.


----------



## Knitovations (Jul 4, 2011)

Aren't these people aware that many knitted projects have to be finished off with crocheting?


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

yarnfreak15 said:


> It's on!! Ready, set, go!!!


Quit pushing! No tripping! Cheater!!!

Hopefully there's enough yarn in there that we can share, like good children.

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

painthoss said:


> Quit pushing! No tripping! Cheater!!!
> 
> Hopefully there's enough yarn in there that we can share, like good children.
> 
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Good one, totally cracked me up while being a good lesson in yarn scramble etiquette. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I am almost speechless at this "snobbery." Guess because I also belong to a "craft" group that does different things but we also ask about others projects and everyone is excited about what others in the group have done. I make my appointments around this group and hate when I have to miss it. When you first started this topic, I thought they were going after you because of wanting to learn continental. I am finding it easier for me also even though I have knitted the "other" way for years but have also crocheted for many years and finding it easier to do and easier on my hands and shoulders.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Kathleenangel said:


> I am almost speechless at this "snobbery." Guess because I also belong to a "craft" group that does different things but we also ask about others projects and everyone is excited about what others in the group have done. I make my appointments around this group and hate when I have to miss it. When you first started this topic, I thought they were going after you because of wanting to learn continental. I am finding it easier for me also even though I have knitted the "other" way for years but have also crocheted for many years and finding it easier to do and easier on my hands and shoulders.


I'm fortunate that my group, like yours, is so open to any & all. It was another group entirely who snubbed crocheters. Tuesday night, half the attendees were knitting & the other half crocheting.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

yarnfreak15 said:


> Good one, totally cracked me up while being a good lesson in yarn scramble etiquette. :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## crafter27406 (Aug 1, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is a nicer way of putting it than what I was thinking . The knitting group ( that's what it's called ) I go to has ladies who do anything from knitting , crochet , quilting to sewing and we all admire each other's work


My small group, just called adult knitting at the local library, is pretty much the same. I do a little teaching of of both crafts. I have run across some snobby knitting only folks. I just say go for what you know. :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------

